

What is true agile for you? - agilord

The term agile is often misused, things and processes are labeled agile just for the sake of corporate politics/PR. What is your experience, what is your idea that creates agility? Please share your story and the the lessons learned.
======
agilord
For us, the following talk was the closest to describe what we like to call
agile: [http://www.agilord.com/en/radar/2012/09/dan-north-
embracing-...](http://www.agilord.com/en/radar/2012/09/dan-north-embracing-
uncertainty/)

This part is especially important: "A good methodology allows us to defer
decisions, let them be about scope, tooling or technologies."

